# RGB-Bild in Graustufen-Bild umwandeln



## Moonlight1234 (6. Jul 2006)

Ich möchte aus einem RGB-Bild (PNG) ein schwarz-weiß-Bild erstellen.
Ich weiß zwar das sich die Farben des Bildes aus den drei Farbkanälen zusammensetzt, aber ich habe leider keinen Ansatz wie ich vorgehen soll.

Mit HSB komme ich auch nicht weiter.


----------



## The_S (6. Jul 2006)

Du kannst z. B. beim erstellen eines BufferedImages als Typ Graustufen mit angeben, oder dir die Farbwerte von jedem Pixel holen (buffimage.getRGB(x, y)) daraus dann den mittelwert ausrechnen und diesen dann für rot, grün und blau setzen.


----------



## Moonlight1234 (6. Jul 2006)

Das es auch eine BufferedImage vom Typ Byte Gray gibt hatte ich übersehen.
Das mit dem Mittelwert dürfte auch funktionieren.

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.


----------

